# Photo meme



## Mazz (Nov 12, 2009)

If people are going to be allowed to post that stupid photo meme on FA can we at least have it confined to scraps. 
All I see when I go to the front page and have been seeing the past 2 days is crappy webcam or cell phone pictures of people. 

I'm here for art, not photowhores. Can something be done about this?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/search/?q=photo+meme

As with all memes, photo memes can qualify as a form of flooding depending on the material involved.  FA policy only describes the 3-per-subject rule as a definition of flooding.  Anything else is a "you should know this already".

FA is a furry artwork site, photography is not the same kind of art and people aren't uploading these meme photos for art's sake.  Bad meme, forcing the administrators into some level of damage control....


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 12, 2009)

Good, I'm glad people will sort this out. This literally ran for at least 12 hours so far, half the browsing pages were attention-seekers posting this useless meme. Most memes aren't artistic and are just filling out squares with doodles, it gets annoying >__<


----------



## Mazz (Nov 12, 2009)

It's not so bad if it's sparatic postings like with some memes but these crappy photos are pushing actual art off the front page so fast, I know I'm missing some good stuff but I really don't want to scroll through 100s of pictures of people to see what I did miss.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes... this IS getting to be a bit ridiculous...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 12, 2009)

I jumped on the bandwagon but this is the 1st meme I became part of


----------



## Elessara (Nov 12, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I jumped on the bandwagon but this is the 1st meme I became part of


 
Well, yeah... I've jumped on more than one myself... but those were the "Draw as crappy as you can in MS paint" ones which yeah, can still be annoying... but this one has evolved into something that is overwhelming the actual art on the site... o_-


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I kno Its just I find that that it gave me a cam-whore excuse and I took it I AM ASHAMED.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 12, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeah I kno Its just I find that that it gave me a cam-whore excuse and I took it I AM ASHAMED.


 
AS WELL YOU SHOULD BE!!!


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Nov 12, 2009)

But IS FA merely an art site anymore?  It's become the mecca of the Furry fandom online.  It's a massive community wherein people share their lives in addition to their art.  I guess the real question is should FA try to adhere to its original intent as merely an art hosting site for Furries and the Furry fandom, or should it allow itself to follow the natural evolution that has occurred and embrace the change into the online community it has become?  And in either case, to what extent?


----------



## Elessara (Nov 12, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> But IS FA merely an art site anymore? It's become the mecca of the Furry fandom online. It's a massive community wherein people share their lives in addition to their art. I guess the real question is should FA try to adhere to its original intent as merely an art hosting site for Furries and the Furry fandom, or should it allow itself to follow the natural evolution that has occurred and embrace the change into the online community it has become? And in either case, to what extent?


 
Do we REALLY need another facebook/ myspace/ twitter type site?

IMO: not just no but HELL no!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 12, 2009)

i uploaded one a few hours ago but i put it scraps now...
this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Kanin (Nov 12, 2009)

It's really showing how creepy looking a lot of people on this site are. ._.


----------



## Luukra (Nov 12, 2009)

just make peps put it in scraps.. i think it's ok if someone ups a pic of their face once in a while, if it just all happens at once - well crap.

But if peps would scrap them no one would get butthurt that their pic was deleted.

This will pass soon as every other meme. Deal with it for a day, never think about it again.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 12, 2009)

at least a "take a screenshot of FA" started and died quickly, I hope...I'll see what's the status on FA after work


----------



## Muir (Nov 12, 2009)

Let us hope that it will pass in a day or two, Luukra.

I for one refuse to put up any of my drawings until this meme has run its course. I opened the browse page and 22 out of 36 most recent submissions are this bloody meme. >_< 

FA is an art site, not a webcam photo site. I have nothing against posting photos, if they have artistic merit. But these....are crap. *sighs*


----------



## Elessara (Nov 12, 2009)

OK... this has officially gone too far... o_0...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3031006/


----------



## Luukra (Nov 12, 2009)

Muir said:


> I for one refuse to put up any of my drawings until this meme has run its course. I opened the browse page and 22 out of 36 most recent submissions are this bloody meme. >_<



^this

I have some goody gay art I will have done in an hour and I sure don't want it to go under :<


----------



## Gizgiz (Nov 12, 2009)

Stupid meme >_>

Hope most artist does what Muir does, and hold their postings back untill this passes, cuz its impossible to find anything now... Too many ugly photos to browse thru.


----------



## Yain (Nov 12, 2009)

Eh, its amusing, it'll probably only last the day, then it'll be regular schedule FA again. If ya drastically want to get rid of meme problems, I suggest of get rid of watches and following, since that is how it probably started, but no one wants that. Anyways the storm will pass and the bandwagon will move on..plus ya get a lot of photo references! j/k


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you fags, but I had some fun doing it.


----------



## Azure (Nov 12, 2009)

I think I know somebody in one of those pictures. My goodness, I may have just been offended...


----------



## Revy (Nov 12, 2009)

loling cus its not that big of a deal, I dont even look at the "main" part.


----------



## Sciggles (Nov 12, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> But IS FA merely an art site anymore?  It's become the mecca of the Furry fandom online.  It's a massive community wherein people share their lives in addition to their art.  I guess the real question is should FA try to adhere to its original intent as merely an art hosting site for Furries and the Furry fandom, or should it allow itself to follow the natural evolution that has occurred and embrace the change into the online community it has become?  And in either case, to what extent?




DA did that...now look at it


----------



## Siddy (Nov 12, 2009)

These memes should not be a submission but just a Journal entry with it linked to a photobucket site.

the Front page is just flooded with these things o_o


----------



## Morroke (Nov 12, 2009)

It doesn't bother me.

What *does* bother me is the influx of people using the 'fat chick myspace angle'

*shudder*


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 12, 2009)

Sciggles said:


> DA did that...now look at it



It's a myspace for art. It's why I hate being there now.

That, and it's hard for anyone to notice new artists. Their front page system is horrible. 

Well, it sucked to begin with.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't participate in this meme, as I am actually attractive and I don't want to attract _that sort_ of attention on this website.


----------



## Sciggles (Nov 12, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It's a myspace for art. It's why I hate being there now.
> 
> That, and it's hard for anyone to notice new artists. Their front page system is horrible.
> 
> Well, it sucked to begin with.




and I don't want that to happen here  its all about the popular kids there...this site gives new artists a chance at least


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 12, 2009)

Sciggles said:


> and I don't want that to happen here  its all about the popular kids there...this site gives new artists a chance at least



DA used to be okay. I mean, they still sucked the dicks of the popular kids (like posting their art on the front page, even if it wasn't good at all), but at least they were okay.

The system now just blows. It's slow, there's ads everywhere, and I can't go through my messages without seeing, "I GOT A F ON A TIST, THAT TEECHER IZ SO STOOPID".


----------



## Sciggles (Nov 12, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> DA used to be okay. I mean, they still sucked the dicks of the popular kids (like posting their art on the front page, even if it wasn't good at all), but at least they were okay.
> 
> The system now just blows. It's slow, there's ads everywhere, and I can't go through my messages without seeing, "I GOT A F ON A TIST, THAT TEECHER IZ SO STOOPID".



LMAO YEEEEES...teen drama has flocked there


----------



## Juliamon (Nov 12, 2009)

Siddy said:


> These memes should not be a submission but just a Journal entry with it linked to a photobucket site.
> 
> the Front page is just flooded with these things o_o



Agreed. This should be a journal meme, not a submission meme. Then only people who WANT to see this crap will have to see it, and the rest of us can hit Browse (slightly) more comfortably.

I wouldn't mind had it been more interesting photomeme like, say, "take a photo out the nearest window." I know what humans look like, I'd rather see something I couldn't see every day at work.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 12, 2009)

Sciggles said:


> LMAO YEEEEES...teen drama has flocked there



Well, I don't much flock there anyways anymore (people take my discrimination a little seriously), maybe a post or two and I'm done. 

That, and DA doesn't fucking support Opera.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, I don't much flock there anyways anymore (people take my discrimination a little seriously), maybe a post or two and I'm done.
> 
> That, and DA doesn't fucking support Opera.



No one supports Opera.  Not even Opera.


----------



## Luukra (Nov 12, 2009)

for those who are tired of photos:

ACTUAL FURRY ART:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3032085 NSFW


----------



## Sciggles (Nov 12, 2009)

Luukra said:


> for those who are tired of photos:
> 
> ACTUAL FURRY ART:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3032085




you forgot the part where you say NSFW


----------



## Takun (Nov 12, 2009)

We've replaced shitty ms paint porn with shitty webcam pictures of users.

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## DeusExBestia (Nov 12, 2009)

Personally, if I wanted to look at fatties, I'd talk a walk through Downtown Portland.

This site should showcase the fantasy we all have come to embrace in unnecessarily skinny foxes.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 12, 2009)

I put mine in scraps, but i think it's more fun for the meme participants when they make their picture show up on the front page.  i don't look at visual art anyways and i'd rather look through a gallery of people's photos than furry artwork.
Just wait for the meme crap to die down, and hold off on uploading visual art (actual artwork) until then if you don't want it getting lost in the user's meme photos.  i don't think it's a big deal.  i just think the whole thing's pretty amusing.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Nov 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can't participate in this meme, as I am actually attractive and I don't want to attract _that sort_ of attention on this website.



Amen to that.


----------



## Azure (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm gonna take a shit on a plate and post it on FA.  This is crucial to helping the site reach rock bottom.  It is only when we have lost everything that we are free to do anything.


----------



## Sciggles (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3033610


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 12, 2009)

If I wanted to look at people's faces, I'll go outside or look on Myspace.

FA =/= Cam/Attention whore Central


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 12, 2009)

Still going on...and by the way, not all of us are here for adult works, I'm sick of people saying that. There are plenty of good clean artists.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Dragoneer made a post on his journal about it... He's just gunna let people spam the site with crappy photos I guess.  
--
I log in a few minutes ago and this is my choice of viewing material. 
Fa: Not an art site anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 12, 2009)

Why bother having the AUP then???


----------



## Mazz (Nov 12, 2009)

No idea, I was sure the AUP said no to crappy grainy, non artistic photos but it seems to not be an important enough rule to enforce.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 12, 2009)

At least some people put their photos in scraps section. Also, when it's all done, let's hope it never needs to happen again =P


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 12, 2009)

Most of the drawings posted on this site are worse than pictures of the hideous people drawing them, I'm honestly shocked to hear that there are actually people who look for new art on the front page. Personally I quite enjoy this meme for no reason other than the fact that it's upset a lot of crybaby furfags, honestly if you care about this site enough to get upset over something like this you should probably just kill yourself right now :V .


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 12, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Most of the drawings posted on this site are worse than pictures of the hideous people drawing them, I'm honestly shocked to hear that there are actually people who look for new art on the front page. Personally I quite enjoy this meme for no reason other than the fact that it's upset a lot of crybaby furfags, honestly if you care about this site enough to get upset over something like this you should probably just kill yourself right now :V .



FA is serious business, man. We don't fuck around. :U


----------



## Mazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Most of the drawings posted on this site are worse than pictures of the hideous people drawing them, I'm honestly shocked to hear that there are actually people who look for new art on the front page. Personally I quite enjoy this meme for no reason other than the fact that it's upset a lot of crybaby furfags, honestly if you care about this site enough to get upset over something like this you should probably just kill yourself right now :V .



While a lot of art does suck or need work posted on FA I have found A LOT of amazing artists by just browsing recently posted art. So I will continue to look on the front page. 

Sorry if I'm a crybaby furfag for not wanting to look at pictures of ugly people half naked in front of their computer.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 12, 2009)

Mazz said:


> While a lot of art does suck or need work posted on FA I have found A LOT of amazing artists by just browsing recently posted art. So I will continue to look on the front page.
> 
> Sorry if I'm a crybaby furfag for not wanting to look at pictures of ugly people half naked in front of their computer.



amen to that


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2009)

Whitenoise said:
			
		

> Most of the drawings posted on this site are worse than....


The Sturgeon's Law card has long since been banned from tournament play, don't try to go using it here.



Mazz said:


> ...but it seems to not be an important enough rule to enforce.


The issue is that the photos, individually and on their own merits, don't *actually violate* terms of the AUP.  The AUP clauses regarding photos are mainly to ensure some level of sanity with the camera handling, and to prevent flooding by single users, not parts of the community en masse.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Well half the pictures these people are posting obviously show they don't know how to handle a camera. Whether it's one person flooding or not, it's still not artistic photos.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 12, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Well half the pictures these people are posting obviously show they don't know how to handle a camera. Whether it's one person flooding or not, it's still not artistic photos.



BUT WHAT IF I TAKE IT IN GREYSCALE

THEN USE PHOTOSHOP


----------



## Mazz (Nov 12, 2009)

Morroke said:


> BUT WHAT IF I TAKE IT IN GREYSCALE
> 
> THEN USE PHOTOSHOP



ONLY IF IT HAS A LONG SHADOW LEADING AWAY FROM IT SO IT LOOKS LIKE THE PICTURE WAS TAKEN AT SUNSET!!!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2009)

DeusExBestia said:


> Personally, if I wanted to look at fatties, I'd talk a walk through Downtown Portland.
> 
> This site should showcase the fantasy we all have come to embrace in unnecessarily skinny foxes.



Clearly you are forgetting about FA's population of obesity fetishists.

DO YOU REMEMBER LAST YEAR'S THANKSGIVING BANNER

DO YOU



Mazz said:


> Dragoneer made a post on his journal about it... He's just gunna let people spam the site with crappy photos I guess.



What, did you expect Dragoneer to actually moderate his site? :V  According the RULES?  V:



Whitenoise said:


> Most of the drawings posted on this site are worse than pictures of the hideous people drawing them, I'm honestly shocked to hear that there are actually people who look for new art on the front page. Personally I quite enjoy this meme for no reason other than the fact that it's upset a lot of crybaby furfags, honestly if you care about this site enough to get upset over something like this you should probably just kill yourself right now :V .



Whitenoise you should totally post a photo of yourself :V You'd have to beat them furfags off with a stick



Mazz said:


> Sorry if I'm a crybaby furfag for not wanting to look at pictures of ugly people half naked in front of their computer.



Apology accepted. 8)


----------



## iBolt! (Nov 12, 2009)

I really am not seeing the issue. It's just innocent fun. The artists want us to know what they look like.

What IS a problem is how people are abusing it and posting 10 pictures of themselves in their main gallery for attention. Also I am not liking how people are bashing others for how they look.


----------



## Teshia (Nov 12, 2009)

Personally I like it.  Its the first meme I've ever been comfortable participating in.  If everyone only posts one picture anyway, then that's not spam and its something that will die down in the near future.  I've seen people posting their crappy pictures here before, there seems to be nothing wrong with it.  So what if we all decided to do it at the same time?  We're taking part in our favorite community and the majority of the community is enjoying it.

If you don't like it that's fine, no one is making you participate.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 12, 2009)

I made a more artistic, AUP-abiding version of the meme.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3034942/


----------



## Vitae (Nov 12, 2009)

QQ


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 13, 2009)

Seems like it's dying down. Hope everyone is happy with a possible artist profile pic...or maybe they'll look back at it a few days later and be like...o__O


----------



## Nystre (Nov 13, 2009)

wowza I had no idea this was such an issue aaa

I hardly upload anything to my gallery and uh

I saw a couple friends do this so hey I tossed one up for the hell of it :I

I had no clue that like everyone was doing it though fffff

Moved to scraps. My bad :B


----------



## DarkChaos (Nov 13, 2009)

lol, some whiner is going around posting "Fail. Meme bandwagon. Dx" on every picture.
EDIT: Now a second person's going "*uses the sword of 1,000 meme deaths to slash at the meme ,its not very effective* 8999 to go"

Why are people spamming these comments on the submissions?  No one's making them look at them.


----------



## osprey (Nov 13, 2009)

Whomever the Admin was that mistook my photo as being "grainy, out of focus, washed out, blurry, etc" didn't look at my face which is the main focus of the photo.  Not me and my room.  Don't they know anything about photography?  I even used the High-pass filter in Photoshop to make it even cleaner.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3035385/ for proof.

edit: Thanks to whomever agreed with my point


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

I seen a few scat and crusher pics sneak there way in. But warmock and freinds removed them. I seen a yiff in hell one 2 but when i went back to comment it too was gone.

point: RUN AWAY FROM FA WHILE YOU STILL CAN


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 13, 2009)

I liked the photo meme.  After looking through my watched-artist inbox, I can say that I liked being able to see what all of my favorite artists and musicians looked like IRL (at the same time)


----------



## onewingedweasel (Nov 13, 2009)

i too liked the meme and i thought it was fun to browse the front page and see other furs irl  in fact, its the most i browsed the front page in months.
and i think you could, and people have, filled in different blanks for this complaint
ie
I dont wanna skim the front page and see  (anything that offends people) 

also not digging the everyone who is a fur is a big fatty.  a.  no they're not. and b. im sorry its all weight..? this isnt hotornot.com  sheesh.

and im seeing the irony in calling people attention whores and then saying they are taking away from your attention.


----------



## Teshia (Nov 13, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> and im seeing the irony in calling people attention whores and then saying they are taking away from your attention.


Agreed.  By choosing not to post their artwork they're only guaranteeing more exposure for the meme.  I thought it was kinda ironic.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 13, 2009)

Teshia said:


> Agreed.  By choosing not to post their artwork they're only guaranteeing more exposure for the meme.  I thought it was kinda ironic.


What's the use of posting artwork in a flood of meme pics where it will inevitably drown in? Even the most successful meme eventually runs out, so waiting a few hours is not THAT much of a problem if you want to present what you have created. ;-)



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> I seen a few scat and crusher pics sneak there way in. But warmock and freinds removed them. I seen a yiff in hell one 2 but when i went back to comment it too was gone.


MEMEs are still covered by the photography rules and are allowed on the main gallery provided they are not of poor quality. I didn't touch any meme submissions for that reason, it would have been a fight against windmills anyway in that situation. In fact, I only removed three submissions yesterday because they were submitted traces without the authorization from the original artist, who complained about it in a trouble-ticket.


Milenko Foulcraze said:


> point: RUN AWAY FROM FA WHILE YOU STILL CAN


Exit's to the left.


----------



## Teshia (Nov 13, 2009)

If I had something right now I would gladly post it.  (And hopefully will do soon, I just have a block on one of my sketches)  I'm not worried about my art being seen or not, I have plenty of watchers and I don't really care about exposure.  The original comment was about attention whores and I just thought is was ironic that they didn't want to post their artwork.

Besides, the best networking is done in the forums, not the front page.


----------



## rednec0 (Nov 13, 2009)

The only way to make this crappy meme even better is using the ol' SHOOP


----------



## ryonekochan (Nov 13, 2009)

The one thing that astonishes me about all this is the sheer lack of impatience on the part of the people crying out against it. It's been said, this'll lose steam, it'll be over soon. OH NO MY WORLD IS DEVOID OF FURRY ARTS FOR 24 HOURS.

It's a fun, informative little meme that might actually boost self-confidence here and there. Chill out, brah.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 13, 2009)

Mazz said:


> Well half the pictures these people are posting obviously show they don't know how to handle a camera. Whether it's one person flooding or not, it's still not artistic photos.


Maybe, but define "artistic" in terms that can be evaluated and verified *objectively*, e.g. by a computer posessing only raw image data and mathematical algorithms.



David M. Awesome said:


> What, did you expect Dragoneer to actually moderate his site? :V  According the RULES?  V:


What rules?  Show us a policy clause prohibit photography memes and we'll file TT's for Dragoneer to take immediate action.



Vaelarsa said:


> I made a more artistic, AUP-abiding version of the meme....
> .....


That's more like it, take a meme and put your personal spin on it.

Reminds me of the last time someone asked me for a self photo, and I gave them one. 

PS:  My take on the photo meme-ness -- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3037147


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> What rules?



Exactly. 8)


----------



## Kitoth (Nov 13, 2009)

ok I'm curious I missed how this all started but i relaly want to know. 

How did the RL photo mem start and what does the admin staff think about it?

I mean it "Can" be fun but when on a page of 60 new submission and 10-15 are RL photos it kind of feels like its not going to stop and just continue whether suddenly everyone posts the max of 3 or delete one and then upload a new one. I mean come on.

Now granted its nice to see some of those who comment to me and see who is behind the drawings, but i guess my concern is when the comments on the photos of those who submit them get comments like "Wow you look Hot" and so on that makes me wonder is Fa turning into DA like someone said in a reply.

It's just hard to understand why its been going on like this for what 3-4 days now?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 13, 2009)

It's because we're furries and we follow stupid fucking memes, such as:

_Krystal can't enjoy her sandwich
Boob bouncing
Muscle growth
Kirbification
"OMG! A present!" arm shaking
Boob smooshies
This one_

It should be totally gone within a couple of days.


----------



## Kitoth (Nov 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> It's because we're furries and we follow stupid fucking memes, such as:
> 
> _Krystal can't enjoy her sandwich
> Boob bouncing
> ...



For me its bad timing because I recently got my haircut and wanted to show those who watch me and have commented on my first RL photo how i look now and get their reaction, but it may come off as being seen as part of this Meme.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 13, 2009)

*editing out, was just a small other thing related to photos ^^*


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 14, 2009)

We already have a furspace. a furrface and a few other furry myspace/facebook style sites. I don't care about the photo meme but it should go in scraps.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

wtf is everyone crying about? e.e
Just cause everyone wants to put an ugly as pic of themself up doesn't mean you have to have a damn riot >.>

Damn furfags and their whinning U.U


----------



## pickledance (Nov 17, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> wtf is everyone crying about? e.e
> Just cause everyone wants to put an ugly as pic of themself up doesn't mean you have to have a damn riot >.>
> 
> Damn furfags and their whinning U.U



Whining about people whining... How proactive of you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

I liekd seeing some nice pics of people there are allot of good looking people (but sadly allot more Man-pigs )


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

pickledance said:


> Whining about people whining... How proactive of you.



^ Whining about people whining about people whining.


----------



## Kanic (Nov 17, 2009)

Meh, I don't think it's as bad as everyone makes it out to be. The majority of it is done, I only see stragglers appear now.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 17, 2009)

When did the muscle growth meme start and how did I miss it?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 17, 2009)

Kanic said:


> Meh, I don't think it's as bad as everyone makes it out to be. The majority of it is done, I only see stragglers appear now.


Isn't that like what Dragoneer said?  Give it a day or two to run its course, and then....


----------



## pickledance (Nov 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> ^ Whining about people whining about people whining.



Hell yeah I am. Whining makes the fandom go round.


----------

